# sortie france



## Quentind (14 Avril 2010)

ca vient de sortir sur Bloomberg .... 

NSN L0V9GO1A1I4G                                          P225 n EquityN S N
98)  Options 99)  Autres infos PRN Apr 14 2010 14:30:06
 BN 14:32 *APPLE SAYS IPAD DEMAND 'FAR HIGHER' THAN PREDICTED     :AAPL US
 BN 14:31 *APPLE DELAYS INTERNATIONAL INTRODUCTION OF IPAD BY ONE MONTH
 BN 14:31 *APPLE TO TAKE ONLINE PREORDERS FOR INTL ON MONDAY MAY 10
 BN 14:31  *APPLE TO POSTPONE INTERNATIONAL INTRODUCTION TO END OF MAY
Apple Media Advisory 91) &#9734;  
                             Apple Media Advisory
  PR Newswire
  CUPERTINO, Calif., April 14
CUPERTINO, Calif., April 14 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ --
Apple today released the following statement:
Although we have delivered more than 500,000 iPads during its first week,
demand is far higher than we predicted and will likely continue to exceed our
supply over the next several weeks as more people see and touch an iPad. We
have also taken a large number of pre-orders for iPad 3G models for delivery
by the end of April.
Faced with this surprisingly strong US demand, we have made the difficult
decision to postpone the international launch of iPad by one month, until the
end of May. We will announce international pricing and begin taking online


----------



## Gwen (14 Avril 2010)

ça va renforcer le marché gris ce genre de chose


----------



## meletwil (14 Avril 2010)

Apple repousserai la sortie internationale d' un moi a cause du succès rencontre aux us .....(cf la tribune)


----------



## spaceiinvaders (15 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir à vous.

Comme je l'ai dis dans un autre poste, je suis actuellement à Miami (jusqu'à Samedi).
Là, tous les jours j'appelle les 4 Magasins de Miami(+beach) et rien... Rupture de stock, il me dise tous qu'il y'a une longue liste d'attente et que le meilleur moyen de l'avoir est de le commander sur internet.

Vous allez me dire : faut une adresse US !!!

A ce propos je peux en avoir une : j'ai regarder sur l'Apple store en ligne qu'il fallait 5 à 7 jours (ouvert) pour le recevoir + 4 - 5 jours pour que je l'ai en France, donc disons que d'ici le 20 il soit chez moi.

Ma question est : le fais-je ? ou le fais-je pas ?


Est-ce que je saisie cette occasion de l'avoir le 20 (en sachant que tout le monde l'annonce le 24 en France) Ou ceci est un pur fake et je le prend pour l'avoir le 20 sinon je vais devoir attendre juin mini pour l'avoir en France ? (Car si c'est pour 4 jours d'attente en plus, autant le prendre en france je pense...) Bon on rajoute au 4 jours le temps de livrasion de l'apple store en ligne FR m'enfin... vous m'avez compris =)

Merci d'avance !


----------



## clagir (15 Avril 2010)

C'est officiel, la sortie est prévue fin Mai (voir les sites de Apple). Vu que la précommande sera dispo dès le 10 mai, va y avoir foule.

Perso, je l'ai acheté via petite annonce d'un gars qui en a importé pour lui est 2 autres à vendre...


----------



## spaceiinvaders (15 Avril 2010)

Oui en effet je viens de voir sur le site apple france " disponible fin mai ".
Bon, bah si je le trouve pas dans l'apple store aujourd'hui, je le prendrais en ligne alors. Je l'aurais max dans 15 jours, ça sera plus intéressant.

Merci de vos réponses


----------

